
What Google’s New Tablet Tells Us, on The Surface - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/what_googles_new_tablet_tells_us_on_the_surface/
======
jeremiep
The article doesn't mentions that metros apps and standard Windows apps aren't
the same. Metro is locked inside the WinRT and therefore limited to .NET, so
while C/C++ are usable, its with the managed extensions only.

That and the documentation is filled with marketing, reminds me of what Sun
did with Java.

